# What Age Did You Let Your Puppy Sleep on the Bed?



## Addrian

I'm just wondering at what age can/should you allow your puppy to sleep on the bed with you... (this is just to settle an argument with the DH) :ear:


----------



## ama0722

Belle never slept in a crate and that was a big mistake on my part! Dora got bed privileges at 9 months. She was trust worthy for potty training but we did have some set backs with her getting down the stairs and then whining for you to put her back on rather than taking the stairs back up onto the bed. Belle still does that and we have a platform bed now! Dash is trust worthy but DH is still holding out saying we have to wait till we get our King bed back cause 5 of us in a queen is a tight squeeze. Dasher actually likes to sleep in his crate. I think he would prefer the door open but he crashes hard when he is in his crate.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls

I think it really depends on when they are reliable about behaving in the house. Obviously the potty training graduation is one milestone but the others are leaving things alone that don't belong to them at night. I've had some get reliable at six months and others at 18 months. Also if it's an only dog, you might be able to let them have freedom a bit sooner - with two - it's double trouble. What one doesn't think of, the other does. (Kind of like kids!)


----------



## DanielBMe

For both my guys I would say around 6 months. I have to admit they both peed on my bed once each though. That wasn't very pleasant I'll tell you that!


----------



## michi715

We decided Guapo gets to come in bed only on weekend mornings after he's done his business so we can all sleep in a little (he's still getting up at 5:30-6am). Alan doesn't really want Guapo to think he should always be allowed to sleep in the bed so right now it's a special treat.


----------



## Havtahava

After they were completely reliable in their potty-training process. I still have a couple that prefer their crate. When they are in our bed, they are too restless all night and get bothered when one of us turns. I have one that loves to sleep with me and cuddles all night long, but she will move to my feet when she wants some space or gets too hot.

Bringing a dog into your bed that isn't potty-trained is inviting frustration for you and creating opportunity for a bad habit to develop. If you are a really light sleeper it might work, but if you don't hear the puppy stirring and pay attention to him/her finding a new place in your bed, it may bring a surprise - a wet one.


----------



## Addrian

michi715 said:


> We decided Guapo gets to come in bed only on weekend mornings after he's done his business so we can all sleep in a little (he's still getting up at 5:30-6am). Alan doesn't really want Guapo to think he should always be allowed to sleep in the bed so right now it's a special treat.


That's exactly what we do now. She is 15 weeks and she gets up at the same time.... if she does both "dooties", she gets to sleep in the bed after that point.


----------



## Lina

Kubrick had morning privileges (after Spencer got up and took him to potty, I would still be in bed, so Kubrick got on the bed with me until I got up) at around 4.5 months. Full night started at about 6 months.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci has slept on the bed since the very first NIGHT. She has never peed on the bed, she always woke me up to go, I guess she had that instinct not to pee where the pack slept, but I've heard others weren't so lucky. Plus, if I got up at night to go, I always took her with me and had a pad in the bathroom til' she got older and now I'll take her out if I get up to use the bathroom OR one of the teenager's comes home and wakes her up. We haven't had any problems, she's the best sleeping pal' I've ever had  

What's great, is I've forgotten to set my alarm a few times and she'll lick my face to wake me up on time  Even though she's a total sleepy head and NOT a morning dog (she'll often go back to bed downstairs before my coffee is even done brewing! lol)

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco

We brought Lito home at almost 2 years old and he slept on the bed right away. For Nico, he slept in his crate next to the bed until he was 6 months old. He was very reliably housetrained at that point so I felt he was ready for the move. Before that, I might have been worried that Tony or I would accidentally roll over on him . But now both boys sleep comfortably with us (we have a king size bed), although they sometimes argue over who gets to sleep between my pillow and the headboard, there have been some major disagreements over that!


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero sleeps in his crate...and I'm happy with that. DH wanted him to sleep with us but after two nights of no sleep, he went in the crate and DH changed his mind that night after sleeping well. Cicero perfers his crate. At times I will take him to nap with me in the afternoon for an hour, but sometimes he jumps off the bed and gets on his own.

Story: When my youngest was 5 we got a tiny Yorkie and it sleep with DH and I. One night my daughter came into our room and ask if she could get in the bed with us. I said, "No, you have to sleep in your room because Scrumpy is little and I know you want to sleep with her but she might get hurt." My daughter said, "No, I don't want to sleep with Scrumpy, I want to sleep with you like she does!"  So, something happen that night -- I figured if I expect my kids to sleep in their beds - in their rooms - then I should give my pets their own bed and room. 

After my kids were grown we got a new Pom and she did get to sleep with us. But we got a new mattress when she was 10 and she would jump off and get under the bed -- and continued that for 7 more years. We all slept better! SO...Cicero has his crate in the family room -- goes in when we go to bed -- and we get him out as soon as we get the coffee going in the mornings. We all seem happy with that setup.


----------



## Tritia

Cooper just got let out of his crate around Christmas. So, I think that put him over a yr old or so.
He starts off on our bed, but usually ends up on the floor. Then early morning, back on the bed..floor again. Bed..he's all over. 
Last wk I got up and there was pee AND poop on the floor. It was the first time, but still. That showed he's officially still not trustworthy in that dept. Heck, he still has accidents in the middle of the day.


----------



## Jan D

Kara, 
I love your avatar of Gucci swimming!! Too cute!

Jan


----------



## pjewel

Milo's been sleeping in bed with me since night two, but he was 5 1/2 months old. He sleeps like a rock and has never bothered me and never had an accident. Bailey has been in his crate at night until a couple of nights ago. He's a good bed buddy too and doesn't want to move till morning. At least I've had good luck with that. Last night Bailey was driving me crazy. He was running around getting into everything, shredding everything. He might be teething, I don't know, but I wanted some rest from his antics so I put him in his crate and he crashed. He must have been exhausted. I like having the option of both.


----------



## Addrian

pjewel said:


> Milo's been sleeping in bed with me since night two, but he was 5 1/2 months old. He sleeps like a rock and has never bothered me and never had an accident. Bailey has been in his crate at night until a couple of nights ago. He's a good bed buddy too and doesn't want to move till morning. At least I've had good luck with that. Last night Bailey was driving me crazy. He was running around getting into everything, shredding everything. He might be teething, I don't know, but I wanted some rest from his antics so I put him in his crate and he crashed. He must have been exhausted. I like having the option of both.


Isn't it funny how they are just like children, they get grumpy and bad right before they crash? I've noticed with Darley she gets bitey right before she crashes.


----------



## littlebuddy

django was a year old, house trained, they say once you allow them to sleep with you, that's it, no turning back. we had returned from a vacation and picked up the dog from the breeder, he was whining all night, DH couldn't take it anymore and said to just put him in the bed with us. our plan was for him to sleep in the crate at all times but, not any more. i love having him sleep at my feet or by my face, it took a while to get use to him, afraid of rolling over on him but once you get use to having them there, its great. i would definately wait until he's pottytrained.


----------



## Redorr

Lola is not reliably potty trained (11mos) and she sleeps locked in her crate every night. Happily. When I turn off the lights and say bedtime, she trots right in there. Clangs the lock a bit around at about 6-7am to wake me. When she stays with her walker Aimee, she sleeps on the bed with Aimee and her goldendoodle Lefty. Not too well...Aimee sleeps in much later and Lola gets off the bed to PnP in the kitchen. At least she gets off the bed and heads for the vinyl floor! Aimee is going to use Lola's crate during future overnight stays.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter is in his crate in our bedroom and it works well for all of us. He gets up once per night to go out and then he's up around 6am for the day. If I'm really tired and he's still sleepy after going pee and poo then I'll lie on the couch and he does too, on his mat, and we go back to sleep. Works well on the weekends but not during the week when DH has to leave for work around 6:45. On weekdays we usually just play until he's ready for a nap and then I wake the kids so I can shower and get ready for the day.


----------



## Suuske747

Sierra had afternoon privileges, when in the weekend I went for a nap, at the age of 4-5 months....at the age of a year she got morning privileges...whoever gets up first, takes her upstairs... usually that means that Eric gets up and brings her to bed before going to work (he often has to get up REAL early).... a few months ago ( at the age of 2) we really wanted to try full nights...as it's so theraputic to have her there....
It took a few nights, but we then realised that Sierra simply prefers her spot on the couch.....
She will stay in bed with us and sleep until around 01:30, then she'll get restless and wants to go down....
However when she comes to sleep with us as early as 03:30 then she'll stay and sleep like a rock!

She often stays in bed until 11:30 with me on weekends!! She really is part of the family! hahahaha!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Valentino still doesn't....I don't trust the little toot!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

pjewel said:


> Last night Bailey was driving me crazy. He was running around getting into everything, shredding everything. He might be teething, I don't know, but I wanted some rest from his antics so I put him in his crate and he crashed. He must have been exhausted. I like having the option of both.


Oh, I am so glad to hear that! Well , not glad you are being driven crazy, but glad to know Roxie, who is almost six months and does the same thing many nights, is normal! I told my husband the other day that it is just like a toddler.... she gets all wound up from the day and just can't help herself.


----------



## Laurief

My babies always slept in a crate all night long, until Logan came along. Then I started letting him sleep in bed with us, so of course the girls wanted to as well. That lasted until Logan (who was not totally trained yet) got big enought to get off the bed and roam the room!! So for many months, all three were in crates for the night. Now , DH has decided that since they are all reliable, they can sleep with us if he wants. Logan loves the fact that he can sleep with us all night. The girls still sleep with me till around 11pm and then go to their crates & sleep all night long with the door open. I think that it is ok once you feel lilke the pup is not going to "get in to something" or "potty" in the room. After a while they just choose where they want to sleep. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Quincy still doesn't sleep in my bed and he's 2! He sleeps beside me though on his own bed.None of this was because of potty issues though-it was because of my husband. He doesn't want a dog in bed.


----------



## Addrian

*I took a picture yesterday!*

Thought I would share!


----------



## SMARTY

I love the photo. Smarty started sleeping with me when we arrived at the motel to see a dog show and it was pouring down rain. I did not go out in the rain for her crate. She was 4 months old, house trained and never has had an accident or intentional pee on my bed or rugs.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I'm on the next plane outta here to grab that adorable puppy Addrian. Oh boy is that a cute photo.

Sandi, obviously Smarty lives up to her name. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Is 12 weeks too young. Kodi was in our bed from the third day we had him and Shelby from day one. My advice is to wait until they are potty trained. or get waterproof sheets. :biggrin1: They each peed on the bed once. They have been very good and most of the time they sleep through the night unless they have to go potty. Kodi will jump off the bed, but Shelby will not, so she gets me up.


----------



## mellowbo

With both of mine it was the day they came home with me. Both of them either cried or licked my face if they wanted to go out. Vinny was 8 weeks and Lulu was 12 weeks.
Lately I've noticed Vinny has been jumping off the bed during the night and sleeping on the floor. I think he either gets too hot or gets tired of me turning over and waking him up.
Carole


----------



## Cheryl

Brutus started in a crate and did fine until I wanted to sleep in on weekends (I wake at 5am during the week). So I took him potty when he wok up and then back to bed with us. Of coarse he fell reight back to sleep. However in a few mornings, he was waking up earlier and earlier (4 am then 3 am, etc) and getting to come back to bed with us. Within no time her had me trained to let him sleep with us all night. Roxie, on the other hand, loves her crate.

I have just mentioned this because, my dog seems to be able to train me just as fast as I train him. These are smart dogs, I tell you!!!


----------



## JanB

Never. My DH will never allow it. I know they never say never, but I'm fairly certain of this one :biggrin1:

My two are perfectly content in their crates in our bedroom. Tessa will be one yr old in July and we may begin leaving the door open and let her choose where she wants to sleep (as long as it's not in our bed of course)


----------



## Cheryl

Addrian--I am curious what the bet with DH was. Did you win?


----------



## irnfit

It wasn't me who put them in bed with us. When I had big dogs, they would stay in bed with us until lights out, and then go to their places to sleep. When we got Kodi, he let out a little whine and DH put him in bed. Shelby had a mind of her own from day one, so it was just easier.


----------



## JanB

Oh, if it were up to me, I'd have them both in bed with me!

But it would be DH or the dogs, and I kinda like being married, lol!


----------



## Addrian

Cheryl said:


> Addrian--I am curious what the bet with DH was. Did you win?


My husband thinks she can sleep in the bed now... She comes in after her 5am potty break and gets into bed with him until 7:30 or 8. He keeps asking me "can't she just sleep with us tonight... I miss her". I usually get that after a 48 shift (he's a firefighter). I think it's too early. I just hate changing sheets in the middle of the night!


----------



## Julie

It's very interesting to me that you live in Yakima----all my mothers family is from that area. Montesano,McCleary etc. We used to go to Yakima all the time!


----------



## ama0722

I think Cheryl has a very good point. Dasher gets to come out but has to go back into his crate if I am not getting up (DH always seems to be the one sleeping in as this is "my puppy!") Your dog will quickly train you if you aren't training him/her! I have learned that many times over!


----------



## Addrian

Julie said:


> It's very interesting to me that you live in Yakima----all my mothers family is from that area. Montesano,McCleary etc. We used to go to Yakima all the time!


That's cool! Most people obviously haven't heard of it so when you meet someone who has it's neat!


----------



## kgiese

Hank has been in our bed since the day we brought him home at 9 weeks. Not once has he peed on the bed. It surprised us that he would lick our ears to wake us up to take him out. Now that he's almost 4 years old he just gets on my chest to wake me up, and that only happens if he drinks a lot of water before bed (which he usually doesn't). Also, he never barks to go out. He just gets my attention and gives me "THE LOOK".

Karen


----------



## Thumper

Addrian said:


> My husband thinks she can sleep in the bed now... She comes in after her 5am potty break and gets into bed with him until 7:30 or 8. He keeps asking me "can't she just sleep with us tonight... I miss her". I usually get that after a 48 shift (he's a firefighter). I think it's too early. I just hate changing sheets in the middle of the night!


AAhhhh..How sweet!

That sounds JUST like my husband! I was "Certain" my husband would be totally opposed to dogs in the bed when I got Gucci, he was lukewarm about getting a dog in the first place, but he laid eyes on her and that was that. I had the crate all set up next to the bed on a table and went to put her in it (this was her first night with us) and my husband says "Just let her lay down with us for a bit"....

And that was THAT. She fell asleep and he didn't even suggest moving her and NOR did I. She's an awesome bed-mate and shares a little corner of my pillow. I do think sleeping with your dogs helps build a strong bond, whether its at night-time OR just a nap during the day on the couch. I think they intrinsically want to sleep with their pack and MOST dogs won't pee/poop where they sleep, AND where the 'pack' sleeps, but I've heard of it happening. There is always the exception to the rule, I guess you just don't know til you try it!  I understand why some people don't like the dogs in their bed and there's nothing wrong with that, I used to be one of those people until I owned a HAVANESE!  (not just a 'dog'!)

Thanks Jan D! We've been having swimming lessons here on Sundays!

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family

JanB said:


> Oh, if it were up to me, I'd have them both in bed with me!
> 
> But it would be DH or the dogs, and I kinda like being married, lol!


Same with me Jan! He'd kill me if I let the puppy in our bed. I'd freak if he wet the bed anyway so it's for the best.


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry was 10 or 11 weeks old, and made himself real comfortable on the bed.

I placed pillows around the perimeter of the bed so he would not fall off, even mkaing a little nest for him that he could sleep within. But he always was closer to me by morning.

And I would wake up once during the night and scoop him up and get him outside. I don't know why I would wake up, perhaps he'd be fussing. I also brought him out first thing in the morning.

They have such little bladders, and immature muscles at that age, but we did well.


----------



## Cheryl

When you read this thread, you are surprised that there are some Havs who still sleep in a crate.


----------



## good buddy

My guys sleep in crates. Rufus is 14 mos. and fully house trained but he's fine with sleeping in his crate and it's right next to me on the floor. Shamouti sleeps great in his crate and is on a small table at the bed level. Shamouti has just started sleeping through the night from 10:00 to 6:00 without waking me to potty and he's now 13 weeks. :clap2:
We used to pull Rufus up into bed with us in the morning for a cuddle, but now once Shamouti is pottied, we only get a quick cuddle and they're off to play!


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh Gosh, both my Havs slept in bed with us from the day the came home. Neither one has ever pee'd on the bed. The both woke us up to go out when needed. Rudy is my snuggler and sleeps at the head of the bed between the pillows. Rocky stays at the foot of the bed, he gets really hot at night. 

One exception, Rocky had a sprained back leg at about 12 weeks, and during recovery slept in his crate.

They both have crates and sometime choose to nap inside them during the day. They are comfortable in their crates when we've gone to dog shows, or just needed to have them somewhere safe. I think crate training is a great idea - but I can't imagine not snuggling with them at night. )


----------



## Krimmyk

If my dh asks...NEVER....:suspicious: No, we let him every once and again, and I ALWAYS do during my sons napping or if Dh works overnights.


----------



## LuvCicero

Members&#8230;I read this thread again late last night before I went to bed. The more I read about everyone letting their furbabies sleep with them, the guiltier I felt. Oh, our poor little Cicero is so good - and we are putting him in his crate every night.








As I said in my first post here, after two nights in bed he went in his crate so we could sleep. He (since 8 wks old) has "always" slept till we got him out - first at 6:00 - now at around 8:00 - never peed or whined. Amazing to hold it like he does. Last night when we went to bed - after reading - I told DH that it was time for him to become our little bed bug and enjoy the big bed and we would love having him to snuggle with us. That made DH happy and off we went upstairs&#8230;








OMG&#8230;.Cicero walked the bed - by my feet, at DH's head, in the bend of my knees, at DH's feet, at my stomach, he tried every inch of the bed. Napped and moved.








He doesn't even like to be upstairs. I think he is afraid of heights like his Mom. Haha. I've always told my kids to "never" give in to PEER PRESSURE&#8230;and I did!!!! Last night I was eat up with guilt because my boy had been alone in his crate, in the den and other Havs were in a big bed. This morning we are so sleepy we can hardly function&#8230;.and Cicero is now "sound asleep" upside down in his crate. I am now saying over and over - "He loves his crate&#8230;." And, my guilty feeling is all gone&#8230;..






And I can hear my Daddy's voice from above..."Sugar, if it's not broke, don't try to fix it."


----------



## luv3havs

Dale,
That's pretty funny. Your daddy was right.
I felt the same way about Cali (guilty), since she sleeps in the crate in our room and Chico gets to sleep in the bed. (first dog ever to do so).

I felt a bit guilty.

Cali is now over one year old and very reliable in every way.
Well, one night, I let her stay on the bed after I turned out the lights. 
She lasted about one minute and then jumped off the bed and went into her crate.
My dh and I had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Dale that is too funny - peer pressure! My first two dogs slept in crates for the first 18 months since they were such trouble makers (naturally I adored them!) With MeMe, once she was reliable I let her out of the crate, but when I leave the house, she automatically heads for a crate. She doesn't stay there long, but I love the training!

Christy - I bet it feels funny having Rufus not be as much as a cuddle bunny in the morning. There's something about the second Hav that will change the dynamics. When we puppy sit for someone, MeMe quits sleeping with me and the "guest" takes her place either next to me or even on my lap. I guess you could say, she's a very good hostess. And as soon as morning potty is over, it's a RLH session and play fighting. While I love having the guests, it's always nice when they go home and we have a bit less chaos in the house. Havs are just play, play, play when together.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-too funny! :laugh: I feel bad that Scooter is alone in his crate but it's in our bedroom so I think he's ok. We read or watch TV before going to sleep so I think he's better off in his own space so we don't bother him! I would die if he had an accident on my bed, my kids and DH aren't even allowed to lie on the comforter so I'd be so nervous if he was on the bed. I think we're all happier, and much more at ease, with the way we have things now.


----------



## LuvCicero

Well, it's almost 12:30 and Cicero is STILL asleep. I am in a daze from NO sleep myself. What I didn't tell before is that each time DH woke he started feeling all around my body...uhmmm...and once he found Cicero he turned over and back to sleep. When he was feeling my head...I knew the good old days were over.ound: SO, between the two of them...I've got to nap away the afternoon!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

One night my DH rubbed my head and then blew on my hair, he was dreaming that Scooter was in bed with us! (My hair is VERY similar to Scooter's!) Scared the [email protected]!! out of me and in the morning he didn't remember! Funny story though and we still laugh about it, of course the kids thought it was the funniest thing they ever heard. Perhaps I need a trip to the "groomer" too!


----------



## Havtahava

LuvCicero said:


> I am now saying over and over - "He loves his crate&#8230;." And, my guilty feeling is all gone&#8230;. And I can hear my Daddy's voice from above..."Sugar, if it's not broke, don't try to fix it."


LOL!! That is exactly what Piaget does! I let him sleep with me twice (the second time was to see if the first time was just a bad night) and it's just miserable for all of us. My dogs all love their crates, but Tinky gets to join us once in a while. _ I _prefer them in their crates too.


----------



## Addrian

I'm LOVING these stories!


----------



## CinnCinn

Dale - your story is too funny! So sorry! I mean't no peer pressure!!!! I hate peer pressure! Ya gotta do what works for ya! My in-laws have their Hav sleep in the laundry room and will never let him sleep in bed. Dogs don't belong on beds. period.
Little Cicero doesn't look like he lacks for attention or love. )


----------



## LuvCicero

Cindy, I think yours and Cheryl's post were the last ones I read before going to bed. ound: ound:
I'm wondering today, "What was I thinking?" I 'know' this boy after 4 months and he doesn't even like to nap upstairs...only the sofa. I guess I had a moment of being.....







Cicero spoiled: I would have never treated my kids the way we do him. We can't keep our hands off of him. I saw the thread this morning about the "Paw Cream" and read about the hot pavement, etc and thought about ordring some for ME.  I'm sure at 6 months it wouldn't hurt for him to walk more!! A week or so ago when DH ask me how much I thought I had spent on dog foods, I told him I had NO idea just figure up one of each and every kind to get an idea. I'm over trying foods. Now he gets his cheerios in the sunroom each morning while I fix his steak and egg. ound: DH told me today he didn't think Cicero wanted to sleep in our bed. I told him not to worry about it any longer, we'll just bring the mattress down to the den and solve the problem of sleeping with him. I'll say it again..."He's so smart."


----------



## CinnCinn

OMGosh, I'm the one feeling guilty. The boys will be eating Cheerios for breakfast tomorrow morning!! ound: We should start a thread with the little "specials" we provide our Havs. 

My in-laws for YEARS have had Happy Hour at home at 5:00 p.m. Snacks & Cocktails. Now Carlos enjoys Happy Hour too. Has his own little dish with special Happy Hour snacks & water.


----------



## radar_jones

Radar is excellent on the bed. My Wife is pregnant with a month left before baby arrives and he won't be able to be on the bed when I'm in it so it'll be in the crate for him. We might let him roam on the floor of the bedroom with his crate open. My Wife actually has been giving Radar water in the middle of the night becasue she felt that he was getting thirsty in the middle of the night without telling me. I had wanted Radar trained without having to drink in the middle of the night but she did it anyway. She also likes to give him food sometimes when she doesn't even know if he can safely eat it or not. But anyway he seems to be ok with his bladder. It doesn't hurt that he's well over a year old now and was in the bed well before that time.

Derek


----------



## good buddy

radar_jones said:


> Radar is excellent on the bed. My Wife is pregnant with a month left before baby arrives and he won't be able to be on the bed when I'm in it so it'll be in the crate for him.
> Derek


Ooooh only a month left before the new baby comes! :baby: I bet your getting excited! If Radar's still in your bed you should think about getting him back into using the crate or a doggie bed at night now. You wouldn't want to wait until baby arrives and have Radar whining at night about not being in the big bed! As new parents you will both need your sleep! :biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones

Good Point. I will have to bring that one up. I gave My Wife the bed a while ago and have been on the couch for a few months now. Perhaps if I start sleeping in the bed next week I can have Radar use the Crate with the door off or perhaps he can sleep on the floor on a doggy pillow.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## gelbergirl

LuvCicero said:


> ..... This morning we are so sleepy we can hardly function&#8230;.and Cicero is now "sound asleep" upside down in his crate. I am now saying over and over - "He loves his crate&#8230;." And, my guilty feeling is all gone&#8230;..
> View attachment 12747
> And I can hear my Daddy's voice from above..."Sugar, if it's not broke, don't try to fix it."


LuvCicero - - perhaps you might have tried this on a weekend??? But good for you for trying. Wow, I was sound asleep last evening, who knew a major experiment was happening at your place!


----------



## RickR

We started with Max on the bed about 2 weeks after we got him. He's never had an accident on the bed, always woke us up if he had to go. Bessie lasted about 1.5 nights in the crate before we let her on the bed. She has not had any accidents either. Granted, we do get wake up calls that disturbs our sleep but it bothers Paula more than me. 
They know that when we tell them it's time to go potty at night....they know it's bed time and they go outside do their business and run upstairs to the bed. Bessie gets so excited about going to bed. We have a ritual....she rolls over and insists I rub her tummy for about 10 minutes to help her fall asleep. Bessie sleeps all cuddled up next to Paula, Max sleeps at the foot of the bed....and always has.


----------



## pjewel

I think this thread was a jinx for me. Bailey, who'd never had an accident on the bed suddenly had two. Fortunately I caught him in the act both times and ripped off all the bedding before it hit my relatively new mattress. I have since bought a waterpoof mattress pad to put under the other one and he's been back to sleeping in his crate from that day on.


----------



## Addrian

pjewel said:


> I think this thread was a jinx for me. Bailey, who'd never had an accident on the bed suddenly had two. Fortunately I caught him in the act both times and ripped off all the bedding before it hit my relatively new mattress. I have since bought a waterpoof mattress pad to put under the other one and he's been back to sleeping in his crate from that day on.


I'm sorry! It's all my fault for starting this thing.... :frusty:


----------

